
Data-centre software: progress without profits - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21665070-flock-startups-making-cloud-computing-faster-and-more-flexible-most-them-will
======
PaulHoule
The flip side of this is the "profits without progress" that is endemic to
classic enterprise software such as Oracle, SAP, etc.

Companies like that can't grow their businesses organically either because
potential customers see them as an enemy but not a friend.

